# Help, How to plant my new plants?



## fishshl (Apr 2, 2006)

Help, How to plant my new plants?

Just got Green Wendtii, Anubias Nana and micro sword from a new opening fish store, all half price.

Guys, can you let me know how to plant them?


One more problem is first I didn't plan to buy micro sword, because I don't know it. 
My tank is very low light. Only 15w for 20G, and recently I don't have plan to upgrade it. 
The guy working there strongly recommend it to me. 

Now I found it need bright light. Can it survive in my tank?

Thanks


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Remove them from the plastic pots and remove as much of the rock wool from the roots as you can. The Green Wendtii you can just plant in the substrate. The Anubias Nana you can tie it to wood or rocks with string. You can plant it in the substrate but don't bury the rhizome. Both are low light plants and should be fine, they are slow growing though. Micro Sword may not make it. It needs more light. You can plant it like normal.

Anubias Nana
http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-19.htm

Green Wendtii
http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-80.htm

Micro Sword
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=144


----------

